# 1 AvG competition 2013



## AvGalen (Mar 20, 2013)

I have something quite exciting to announce. After going to more than 100 competitions it is finally time to organise my own competition. It took a while to find a location that would be available but I finally found 1 in Delft. So I would like to invite all of you (well, 40 is about the maximum) to the "1 AvG".

As you would expect from me, this competition won't be quite normal. It is actually on Monday, April 1 (April Fools) which is also an official holiday because of Easter. It is called "1 AvG" because of several reasons, most importantly because it is the last day that I could actually claim to be the 1 (and only) AvG. The next day miss Aki Kunikoshi will become miss Aki van Galen.

Because this is a really last minute announcement I am now posting this here so you can already register. The official competition website is also being worked on right now so a schedule should be available soon. The basic idea is to do 1 round of 3bld, 3oh, 6x6x6, 7x7x7, megaminx, pyraminx, square-1 and clock and 2 rounds of 2-5 with some mystery events as a bonus.

The competition is nicely reachable by car and the train station isn't too far away. There will be some place in my house availabe for others to stay before and after the competition and hopefully other people in Delft and the surrounding cities are willing to let some people stay at their places as well. There are some nice hotels/hostels/campings in Delft, but if you really want to make it a special Cubeday+night there is only 1 thing to do: stay at the cube-houses-hostel in Rotterdam

If you want to come, please register immediately at http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=1AVG2013. It is free


See you there!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 20, 2013)

If ever you have a kid, will you make 2 AvG the weekend before the expected birth?


----------



## Endgame (Mar 20, 2013)

might go if i can gather some other lads to come with me


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> If ever you have a kid, will you make 2 AvG the weekend before the expected birthÉ


Well, after marriage there would be Aki, so a "2 AvG" will surely happen.
And yes: Children will receive an "A"-name as well and will be great excuses for "3 AvG" up untill "7 AvG" in the years ahead


----------



## Geert (Mar 21, 2013)

there is no way I would miss this one


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2013)

You're getting married?  Is this the same Japanese girl I quickly met on skype a couple of years back?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 21, 2013)

Dene said:


> You're getting married?  Is this the same Japanese girl I quickly met on skype a couple of years back?


Yep, like a modern day fairytale 

I am having trouble connecting to the FTP to update the website, so I am just posting the preliminary schedule here for speed:


EventRoundTime limitFormat# competitorsStartRegistration09:00Rubik's ClockFinal5 minutesAverage of 509:00Square-1Final5 minutesAverage of 509:15MegaminxFinal5 minutesAverage of 509:457x7x7 CubeFinal10 minutesMean of 310:15Rubik's Cube: BlindfoldedFinal10 minutesBest of 311:00Rubik's Cube: One HandedFinal5 minutesAverage of 511:306x6x6 CubeFinal10 minutesMean of 312:00PyraminxFinal5 minutesAverage of 512:45Rubik's Cube1st5 minutesAverage of 575% proceed13:152x2x2 Cube1st5 minutesAverage of 575% proceed14:154x4x4 Cube1st5 minutesAverage of 575% proceed14:455x5x5 Cube1st5 minutesAverage of 575% proceed15:305x5x5 CubeFinal5 minutesAverage of 516:304x4x4 CubeFinal5 minutesAverage of 517:002x2x2 CubeFinal5 minutesAverage of 517:30Rubik's CubeFinal5 minutesAverage of 517:45 Winner’s Ceremony18:15


----------



## kalyk (Mar 21, 2013)

There are specific time limits to do the average of 5 ? or anyone who is under the time limit to do the event can also do the average ? (Am I going to finally have a 5x5 and 6x6 average time in my WCA profile ? )


----------



## hcfong (Mar 21, 2013)

Ooh, 2 rounds of 3x3 with 75% going through. This means there is a realistic chance of me going through to the 3x3 finals for the first (and probably only) time ever


----------



## TMOY (Mar 21, 2013)

I won't be there, sorry . I have something else planned for the whole Easter weekend (including Monday) for a long time.


----------



## Geert (Mar 21, 2013)

I like 75% finals... more solves = more fun!


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2013)

Though I won't be able to make this, I'm sure it will be an awesome competition. Great to hear about your upcoming marriage - I wish you the best, Arnaud.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 21, 2013)

kalyk said:


> There are specific time limits to do the average of 5 ? or anyone who is under the time limit to do the event can also do the average ? (Am I going to finally have a 5x5 and 6x6 average time in my WCA profile ? )


I am taking a bit of a risk here. I really want this competition to be interesting for experienced cubers AND for firsttimers. I personally really hate it when I cannot do an average on a puzzle.
I will not have any cut off times to do an average. So every solve that you do that is under the time limit (10 minutes for 6x6x6, 7x7x7 and 3blind, 5 minutes for everything else) can do an average. I am actually going to put all the slow people in the first group so people that are slower can still solve while the second group starts without holding up the competition.
Just to be clear, here are two examples:
Event = 5x5x5 with a 5 minute time limit
Solve 1: 5:30 minutes. This cannot really happen because as soon as your timer reaches 5 minutes your solve will be stopped and the result is a DNF
Solve 2: big pop, it takes you a few extra minutes to reassemble the cube. After the timer reaches 5 minutes your solve will be stopped and the result is DNF
Solve 3: 4:40. Congratulations, this one counts. Unfortunately you already have 2 DNF's so you cannot get an average anymore
Solve 4: 4:20. Congrats again, PB
Solve 5: DNF again, because you had another problem and couldn't solve in under 5 minutes.
Result: Single = 4:20, Average = DNF

Event = 4x4x4 with a 5 minute time limit
Solve 1: 2 minutes. Congrats, keep going
Solve 2: big pop (stop doing that). You cannot reassemble and solve within 5 minutes so it is a DNF
Solve 3: 1:30. Getting faster!
Solve 4: 0:45 What the....
Solve 5: 0:15 Okay, I think you are cheating but otherwise this is a WR!
Result: Single = 0:15, Average = (2:00 + 1:30 + 0:45)/3 = 1:25


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 21, 2013)

I just timed my first 5 X 5 in the weekly competition. I had 18 minutes something.. And I thought I was going fast.. So I did not register 5 X 5.


----------



## kalyk (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the answer Arnaud. That's awesome!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 21, 2013)

Wehh I wanna go but then on Tuesday I'm going to be pooped as I already have something the day before. Two days of something (like Eindhoven) is exceptional, I was lucky to have my holiday planned right after.

I'd really love to come but the only way for me is to hitch a ride with someone. Train is too much financially and car.. doable but concentration is too low and I don't want to risk driving with that 

But.. you guys have a LOT of fun now, ya hear!! And congrats on the marriage!


----------



## hcfong (Mar 21, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Wehh I wanna go but then on Tuesday I'm going to be pooped as I already have something the day before. Two days of something (like Eindhoven) is exceptional, I was lucky to have my holiday planned right after.
> 
> I'd really love to come but the only way for me is to hitch a ride with someone. Train is too much financially and car.. doable but concentration is too low and I don't want to risk driving with that
> 
> But.. you guys have a LOT of fun now, ya hear!! And congrats on the marriage!



If transport is the only problem, I'm sure we could sort something out to pick you up. Geert and I will be travelling together from Eindhoven, so we could pick you up on the way.


----------



## Geert (Mar 21, 2013)

unfortunately, all seats in my car are already taken...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 21, 2013)

You would really want to do that??

I can pm with more info on where I live if you want.. it IS quite a ways west from Eindhoven, near Roosendaal roughly.

I HAVE my car.. thing is.. with 31 March being booked with family all the way in south Limburg, and then driving the next day to and back from Delft.. I'm afraid I'm going to be too tired to drive back safely. Someone else may be able to do that without issues, but I fear I cannot. 

Let me know if that is doable (again, I will PM you) because I'd really love to come and see you all again!



Ah. I see car is full. Too bad. Never mind the pm then


----------



## avgdi (Mar 21, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Well, after marriage there would be Aki, so a "2 AvG" will surely happen.
> And yes: Children will receive an "A"-name as well and will be great excuses for "3 AvG" up untill "7 AvG" in the years ahead



That's awesome that you plan to give your children A names.

I've gone by AVG for years because of my initials. And when I got married recently, my wife Amy became AVG2.
And we also plan to give our children (not any time soon ) A names as well. AVG3, AVG4, etc.


----------



## hcfong (Mar 21, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> You would really want to do that??
> 
> I can pm with more info on where I live if you want.. it IS quite a ways west from Eindhoven, near Roosendaal roughly.
> 
> ...



So Geert's car is full, but I have a car myself, so I could still pick you up with my car (and Geert will have another place in his car). What do you think?


----------



## Mikel (Mar 21, 2013)

Congratulations on your marriage and good luck with the competition!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 21, 2013)

*goes PM once more, quickly before someone else's butt gets in the way again lol*


----------



## cubizh (Mar 24, 2013)

Just wanted to wish you all the best on your 1st competition from a different perspective. 
Good luck!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2013)

Important update!
I found out Friday that I cannot use the venue at TU Delft because it is a public holiday. I had actually asked about that before and I was told it wouldn't be a problem.
So yesterday I desperately searched for a new venue and I found it. It is still going to be in Delft but in a different location: Baden Powellpad 2, Delft. (http://scoutingpaulus.nl)
I will now start updating the official website with the schedule and information on how to get there and I will send all the competitors a mail to make sure they know as well


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 27, 2013)

The official site has (finally) been updated. Please go there for the schedule, travel information and all other things related to this competition


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 27, 2013)

I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 27, 2013)

Me too!!  Can't wait  (well I will have to.. haha)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 28, 2013)

why is aki not coming to 1avg


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 28, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> why is aki not coming to 1avg


Aki is entertaining her family that is currently visiting. She might come, but that would be more related to lunch than solving


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 1, 2013)

Today I had great fun at AvG1; Arnoud thanks for organising!
[video=youtube_share;lTD2h89Wn20]http://youtu.be/lTD2h89Wn20[/video]


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 1, 2013)

MATS 26.47


----------



## Username (Apr 1, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> MATS 26.47



I was just going to write that. 0.03 seconds from WR (4x4 single).


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 1, 2013)

Username said:


> I was just going to write that. 0.03 seconds from WR (4x4 single).



What do u mean


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 2, 2013)

All of Mats' 3x3x3 solves were sub 10. I'm guessing he's the first person to get all solves sub 10 at a competition?


----------



## mdekoning (Apr 2, 2013)

This was my first competition, I had great fun. My 3x3x3 solves were faster than expected, I did some fun races with MarcelP and some other guys and I got to be a judge for some of the best cubers in the world. Thanks Arnaud for organising and for the warm welcome.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 2, 2013)

I just saw that the results are up! Nice!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 2, 2013)

I caught one of the 4 X 4 solves of hcfong. Unfortunatly not his sub 2 solve.
[video=youtube_share;zESPnnYXEgg]http://youtu.be/zESPnnYXEgg[/video]


----------



## scylla (Apr 2, 2013)

Totally missed this competition, so close to home....... Maybe next time?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anyone happen to have the 3x3 scrambles of this comp?


----------



## cubernya (Apr 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Does anyone happen to have the 3x3 scrambles of this comp?



By the new regs they have to be submitted with the results, so yes 

I'm sure AvG has them on his computer, just wait for him to see the post


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 6, 2013)

AvG just saw this post and doesn't have them on his computer. He is just the organiser and because he isn't a delegate he can't be trusted with the scrambles 
Ron should have them though.

I hope everyone had a great time. It took a lot of work to get everything organised so quickly and having a wedding the next day and a venue-change didn't help with making it easier. Thanks to everyone for helping out all day long with judging and scrambling and especially to Hanneke, Ron and Geert for all the official things that needed to be done.

Now it is up to Aki to organise the 2AvG, which will be a very relaxed competition in a luxury venue if I can make a guess


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 8, 2013)

Sooo.. how does 1AvG like being hitched? Hmm?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2013)

He likes it much better than being single/boyfriend/fiancée. I can highly recommend married life


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 16, 2013)

Glad it's working out for you so well!

Been there done that got the t-shirt in my case lol but I am always happy for people where it works  Congrats again  :tu


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 18, 2013)

When do you get the t-shirt? I never got one


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

After you get divorced and manage to come back out 

They didn't give you the t-shirt for that?? Must.. complain. *giggle*


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 19, 2013)

I can live without that t-shirt.
Time for 1AvG is now past. 1AvG competition, Bachelorsparty, Wedding, Reception, Honeymoon to Japan (together with my parents) all are now in the past and the next competition will be in a few hours. Time to convince Aki that organising 2AvG shouldn't take 1 year


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

YAY! Tell her I agree!

(not that I think I will be of much influence *snort* but one can try )


----------

